# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshër, më të dobët!

## Davius

*Edukatoret i dallojnë hapur këta fëmijë, pasi janë qaramanë dhe dembelë*  

Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshërit nuk socializohen shpejt në shoqëri. Këta fëmijë janë më të përkëdhelur dhe më dembelë sesa fëmijët që kanë shkuar në çerdhe ose kopsht. Vitet e tranzicionit u shoqëruan me shkatërrimin e shumë kopshteve apo çerdheve, si dhe me mbylljen e vendeve të punës. Nga ky fakt, shumë gra ngelën të papuna dhe nuk u është dashur që ti çojnë fëmijët nëpër kopshte apo çerdhe. Kjo ka bërë që fëmijët të mos i frekuentojnë këto institucione, të cilat ndikojnë drejtpërsëdrejti në formimin dhe edukimin e tyre. Nga kontakti që GT-ja ka marrë me Lindita Jançen, edukatore kopshti, ajo shpreh shumë qartë diferencën që ka midis fëmijëve të rritur në shtëpi dhe atyre që frekuentojnë kopshtet dhe çerdhet. 

Fëmijët që janë çuar në çerdhe apo kopsht janë më të shkathët dhe më të aftë për të marrë informacion, pasi me ta është bërë një punë e kujdesshme, e ndjekur hap pas hapi, thotë ajo. Përveç të tjerave, kategoria e fëmijëve që nuk shkojnë në shkolla apo kopshte, por janë nën kujdesin e gjyshërve, kanë edhe probleme të tipit qaraman, të përkëdhelur apo që nuk pranojnë këshilla, thotë Ermira Kurti, punonjëse sociale. Zhvillimi psikomotor i fëmijëve që frekuentojnë institucionet e lartpërmendura është shumë më i zhvilluar se i atyre që rriten me gjyshërit në shtëpi, pasi informacioni që ata përthithin është shumë më i kufizuar, vijon ajo. Problemet e para të këtyre fëmijëve shfaqen dukshëm në momentin kur ata fillojnë klasën e parë, pasi nuk janë më gjyshërit që të kujdesen për gjithçka. Kjo çon edhe në mbylljen e këtyre fëmijëve në vetvete, si dhe distancimin e tyre nga bashkëmoshatarët e tyre.

*Kopshtet* 

Kopshtet janë hallka më e rëndësishme e fillimit të jetës së një fëmije. Edhe pse në kushtet ekonomike të sotme, ku shumë prindër janë të papunë dhe merren vetë me rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre, propaganda për ta çuar fëmijët aty dhe për të marrë sa më shumë informacion është shumë e rëndësishme.

*Gjyshërit* 

E vetmja punë e bukur që mund të bëjnë të moshuarit është të merren me nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre. Edhe pse është shumë e domosdoshme që ata të shkojnë në kopsht, pjesa më e madhe e tyre nuk pranojnë, pasi pretendojnë që është më mirë ti rrisin vetë, pasi mund tu mësojnë më shumë sesa kopshtet.

_Fatiola Kurteshi_

----------


## Bardhi

Teme shume e mire, Davius.
Pajtohem me ate se femijet kane mundesi me gjitheperfshirese, per formimin e tyre ne kopshtin e femijeve.
Jeta ne shoqeri eshte shkoll e madhe per njeriun-- femijet.
##################################################  ##
KOMBI KA NEVOJE PER FAMILJE TE SHENDOSHE.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> *Edukatoret i dallojnë hapur këta fëmijë, pasi janë qaramanë dhe dembelë*  
> 
> 
> *Gjyshërit* 
> 
> E vetmja punë e bukur që mund të bëjnë të moshuarit është të merren me nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre. Edhe pse është shumë e domosdoshme që ata të shkojnë në kopsht, pjesa më e madhe e tyre nuk pranojnë, pasi pretendojnë që është më mirë ti rrisin vetë, pasi mund tu mësojnë më shumë sesa kopshtet.
> 
> _Fatiola Kurteshi_



Nuk eshte ndonje pune e bukur. Kush e bene e bene nga halli i modh se ska ndonje bukuri te madhe. Kopshtet jane cope cope dhe me marr mendja dhe  cmimet e krypura.

Tani edukatoret exagjerojne pak se dhe aq qerraman  sma merr mendja jane kurse dembel varet se kush i ka rritur nese ka qene gjyshja u ka bo yzmet se gjyshi sma merr mendja ka lujt vendit. Gjithesesi kur rritesh me moshatare te bene me mire por dhe vrejtjet e gjyshit jane mese te vlefeshme.

  He te keqen e gjyshit tani mos bej ashtu  :pa dhembe:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## _Elena_

*Prandaj jam kaq e perkedhelur une se me ka rritur gjyshja?  
Me then te drejten nga shoqeria nuk jam mangut 
Mendoj se ç'do gje varet nga tipi i njeriut*

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Eshte vertet qe kush rritet me gjysherit behet dembel e ca dembeli por jo qaramane perndryshe behet me i shoqeruar se gjysherit ne shqiperi dalin i nxjerrin femijet ose shkojne ne shtepite e shoqerise se tyre qe kane femije qe keshtu femijet mesohen dhe ca here mesohen keq duke dal dhe me njerez.
Mua me ka rritur gjyshja dhe ska gje me te bukur.Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe une do leviz mbrapsht ne shqiperi qe femijet e  mi te rriten me gjysherit por dhe kopesht part-time se sa kane nevoj per gjysherit aq kane nevoje per disiplinen e kopshtit.

----------


## Militik

> *Prandaj jam kaq e perkedhelur une se me ka rritur gjyshja?  
> Me then te drejten nga shoqeria nuk jam mangut 
> Mendoj se ç'do gje varet nga tipi i njeriut*


Tamam,nuk ka te beje.Varet si te kane edukuar gjyshrit.Po te llastuan llastic do behesh,por atyre qe u kane vdekur prinderit nuk para ka se kush ti llastoje.
Gjithsesi gati tere kalamajte qaraman dhe dembele jane.
Pse,ata qe i ka rritur mami me babin nuk jane akoma me te llastuar?

----------


## bucket07

Keto studimet qe behen nga "social workers" shqiptare me shkrijne. Kaq kisha, pak dhe sakt!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

> Keto studimet qe behen nga "social workers" shqiptare me shkrijne. Kaq kisha, pak dhe sakt!


Mos u shkri shume se do te bien dhembet  :kryqezohen:

----------


## shtegetar

Vet me kan rritur gjyshrit ,po them se goc me te pergedhelur dhe me llastic me teka nuk do ket pasur ,gjyshja ime thoshte gjithmon ehhhhh je cic moj mace mos e hac,shkoja dhe ne kopesht por gjithmon doja te isha me e para nga shoket gjyshja ime me qortonte me mbushen syt me lot kur shjell kujtimete atyre viteve

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nuk eshte ndonje pune e bukur. Kush e bene ( kujdesin per nipin a mbesen) e bene nga halli i modh se ska ndonje bukuri te madhe.



I don't think so ! Por s'kemi si ta gjejme, se jemi ohuuuaaaaaaaa shume heret per tu bere gjysher. (lol)

Hello Bondi , hau ju duin' ?  :Lulja3:

----------


## Dolcezza

Jo, nuk pajtohem fare!
Nuk eshte puna tek te rriturit me gjysherit, por tek menyra se si i rrisin gjysherit.

Une jam rritur me gjysher, dhe ne fakt kam qene nje nga kalamajt me te shoqerueshem te kopshtit/fillores, madje nganjehere isha "teper e shoqerueshme" se isha si pune kapoje. 
Une jam rritur me gjysher, dhe besoj ne "tough love".
Jam rritur me gjysher, dhe kjo nuk ka bere gje tjeter vecse me ka ushqyer nje respekt te madh per moshat e thyera, dhe nje admirim per njerezit qe mbajne margaritare eksperiencash neper rrudhat e tyre. Plus qe me ka mesuar me shume rreth folklorit shqiptar, se gjyshi e kalonte kohen nganjehere duke me treguar gjeagjeza, gojedhena, dhe rralle edhe kenge te bukura. Plus qe me ka ndihmuar me fjalorin e shqipes, se zakonisht vetem ata qe ishin rritur me gjysher dinin disa fjale te caktuara, qe mund te quhen "te vjetra" ose "te harruara" te shqipes.
Une kam nipin tim qe eshte rritur me gjysher(dhe po rritet se 5 vjec eshte), dhe ai jo vetem qe nuk eshte qaraman dhe dembel, por eshte nje kapsoll me dy kembe. 

Gjeja me e bukur, dhe qe nuk do ta nderroja me asgje ne bote eshte fakti qe jam rritur me gjysher, sepse me ka mesuar te vleresoj prejardhjen time, patjeter...respekti per te moshuarit.

----------


## Pratolini

> *Edukatoret i dallojnë hapur këta fëmijë, pasi janë qaramanë dhe dembelë*  
> 
> Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshërit nuk socializohen shpejt në shoqëri. Këta fëmijë janë më të përkëdhelur dhe më dembelë sesa fëmijët që kanë shkuar në çerdhe ose kopsht. Vitet e tranzicionit u shoqëruan me shkatërrimin e shumë kopshteve apo çerdheve, si dhe me mbylljen e vendeve të punës. Nga ky fakt, shumë gra ngelën të papuna dhe nuk u është dashur që ti çojnë fëmijët nëpër kopshte apo çerdhe. Kjo ka bërë që fëmijët të mos i frekuentojnë këto institucione, të cilat ndikojnë drejtpërsëdrejti në formimin dhe edukimin e tyre. Nga kontakti që GT-ja ka marrë me Lindita Jançen, edukatore kopshti, ajo shpreh shumë qartë diferencën që ka midis fëmijëve të rritur në shtëpi dhe atyre që frekuentojnë kopshtet dhe çerdhet. 
> 
> Fëmijët që janë çuar në çerdhe apo kopsht janë më të shkathët dhe më të aftë për të marrë informacion, pasi me ta është bërë një punë e kujdesshme, e ndjekur hap pas hapi, thotë ajo. Përveç të tjerave, kategoria e fëmijëve që nuk shkojnë në shkolla apo kopshte, por janë nën kujdesin e gjyshërve, kanë edhe probleme të tipit qaraman, të përkëdhelur apo që nuk pranojnë këshilla, thotë Ermira Kurti, punonjëse sociale. Zhvillimi psikomotor i fëmijëve që frekuentojnë institucionet e lartpërmendura është shumë më i zhvilluar se i atyre që rriten me gjyshërit në shtëpi, pasi informacioni që ata përthithin është shumë më i kufizuar, vijon ajo. Problemet e para të këtyre fëmijëve shfaqen dukshëm në momentin kur ata fillojnë klasën e parë, pasi nuk janë më gjyshërit që të kujdesen për gjithçka. Kjo çon edhe në mbylljen e këtyre fëmijëve në vetvete, si dhe distancimin e tyre nga bashkëmoshatarët e tyre.
> 
> *Kopshtet* 
> 
> Kopshtet janë hallka më e rëndësishme e fillimit të jetës së një fëmije. Edhe pse në kushtet ekonomike të sotme, ku shumë prindër janë të papunë dhe merren vetë me rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre, propaganda për ta çuar fëmijët aty dhe për të marrë sa më shumë informacion është shumë e rëndësishme.
> ...


Jashtezakonisht e gabuar !
Perkundrazi, personalisht mendoj se eshte e kunderta. Rritja me gjysherit sjell ne rastet me te medha nje inteligjence te stimuluar tek femijet sepse zakonisht jane gjysherit ata qe tregojne perralla dhe kjo ndikon ne zhvillimin e fantazise dhe rritjen e koeficientit te inteligjences.

----------


## TiLoNcE

posi posi
un jom rrit me gjyshen,as i dit ne kopesht apo cerdhe.mo e forta e lagjes kom qen,dhe me msime 10 me yll
Ka lezet me gjyshe,te bo petlla,biskota me recel,te trego pralla,te ble akullore ene te thrasin me emra lulesh si psh trendafil e karafil   :pa dhembe:  
jo po me edukatore ene me supen e kopshtit ewwwww 

sa per dembela,njof un plot qe jan rrit kopshteve ene mezi lujn ka veni

kshu kshu
varet ka robi dmth

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## DuRrSaKu_ViP_20

TiLoNcE Nai shkoll Boksi ke bo kur ke qen e voges  :ngerdheshje: . ene mos perdor biskota e as recel .!!  PAcamurr te jep shendet. pa spec djegs eee. lool :P

----------


## TiLoNcE

qe thu ti durrsako, shkoll boksi nuk kom bo,se nuk me duhej.Kisha stilin tim per mos tu raf.Bojsha sherr,i shkulsha floket ose e shtyja na njonen,edhe ja mathja vrapit duke thirur me sa kisha ne koke: noneeeeee thuj ksajjjjjj mi se po me reffffffffffffffff.Ene dilte jo vetem gjyshja po gjith lagja  lol
Pastaj dilsha ne ballkon edhe e kaloja pjesen tjeter te dites tuj pa si lushin shoqet e mia,se sma mbante me dal mo posht  :pa dhembe:  

Kurse pacamurin e kom pas honger.Perball ishte nje familje me shum kalamoj ene Nona vet u bote pacamur gjithmon.Biles kur kishin festa ja bote ene me djath te thermum.ene qe thu ti mono,mu atje me shijote cdo gjo.Gjyshes t'muve i vite inot qe nuk hajsha ne shpi ene ja bote :perqeshje: osi mi ,po nuk lepive kazont  e ferides ti,kush do e boj lol

p.s ene durrsak ene vip sikur nuk shko.zgjidh o njonen o tjetren  :djall sarkastik:  


kshu kshu
una

----------


## donna76

dhe mua me ka munguar kopshti ne fakt.po gjyshes time nuk ja bej harram si me ka rritur.
 :xhemla:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> qe thu ti durrsako, shkoll boksi nuk kom bo,se nuk me duhej.Kisha stilin tim per mos tu raf.Bojsha sherr,i shkulsha floket ose e shtyja na njonen,edhe ja mathja vrapit duke thirur me sa kisha ne koke: noneeeeee thuj ksajjjjjj mi se po me reffffffffffffffff.Ene dilte jo vetem gjyshja po gjith lagja  lol
> Pastaj dilsha ne ballkon edhe e kaloja pjesen tjeter te dites tuj pa si lushin shoqet e mia,se sma mbante me dal mo posht 
> 
> Kurse pacamurin e kom pas honger.Perball ishte nje familje me shum kalamoj ene Nona vet u bote pacamur gjithmon.Biles kur kishin festa ja bote ene me djath te thermum.ene qe thu ti mono,mu atje me shijote cdo gjo.Gjyshes t'muve i vite inot qe nuk hajsha ne shpi ene ja boteosi mi ,po nuk lepive kazont  e ferides ti,kush do e boj lol
> 
> p.s ene durrsak ene vip sikur nuk shko.zgjidh o njonen o tjetren 
> 
> 
> kshu kshu
> una


Une ne pallat s'kisha ndonje "Feride", por kur shkoja tek tezja ishte njera qe i kishte kalamojt si varg geshtenjash e atje marojsha per t'honger i çap buk me gjiz e voj ullini e ne vend te qepes  se ishin me t'shtrenjta na jepte n'dor ka i kok prasi. Ohhhh ça lezeti. 
Kurse ne shtepi mezi me ushqenin . Tre sahat me nje kokerr veze rrinte mami ose babi.Tani qe kam oreks e haj si d...I mean lepurush...lol ...them se kam bere krim !  :djall sarkastik:  
Por perseri huqi nuk me ka dale. Vazhdoj e haj gati perdite neper restorante, atje ke zhuli e pislliku. Se keshtu duken fensi ato, por kur thote Brari kur u kruhen hallatet, nuk ia pertojne. Me falni fjalorin , po ashtu eshte e verteta. 

S'di per ca ishte tema... :i qetë:

----------


## [Perla]

Gjysherit perpiqen per me te miren, perkedhelin ca (cik me shume seç duhet)  :ngerdheshje:  por kjo nuk do te thote qe keta femije jane te dobet. Ncuk.  :rrumbullak:

----------


## Izadora

> Kopshtet
> 
> *Kopshtet janë hallka më e rëndësishme e fillimit të jetës së një fëmije.* Edhe pse në kushtet ekonomike të sotme, ku shumë prindër janë të papunë dhe merren vetë me rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre, propaganda për ta çuar fëmijët aty dhe për të marrë sa më shumë informacion është shumë e rëndësishme.
> 
> Gjyshërit
> 
> E vetmja punë e bukur që mund të bëjnë të moshuarit është të merren me nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre. Edhe pse është shumë e domosdoshme që ata të shkojnë në kopsht, pjesa më e madhe e tyre nuk pranojnë, pasi pretendojnë që është më mirë ti rrisin vetë, pasi mund tu mësojnë më shumë sesa kopshtet.



Ne kopsht femija zhvillohet me shume nga te gjitha anet.



Femijet qe rriten nga gjyshrit jane me tekanjoze,nuk njohin rregullat(duke qene te perkedhelurit).

----------


## xfiles

Bullshit,
mua me kane rritur gjysherit, por nuk kam qene ndonjehere qaraman apo dembel.

Perkundrazi ata qe rriten me gjysherit edukohen me mire sepse natyrshem mosha e thyer ka me shume afrimitet me moshen e vogel.

----------

